# Help! puppy neglected



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Our GP had her first litter of puppies. Let me preface this by saying, I'm not a dog person, but I think she's wonderful. I expected not to be able to get anywhere close to the pups early on. She chose a mudpit under a piece of farm machinery to have them, and seems to have moved to a place in my dh's garage. I found the original birthing area by following a faint whine. There I found a dead pup and a cold wet pup. She was close enough to hear it but seemed to be ignoring it. I warmed it up and have it in a warm spot inside for now, but need some questions answered before proceeding. Is it likely she'll take it back? I don't think she has many pups with her where she is now. I think they were born late yesterday--that's when she went missing. I'm willing to feed it. What are it's chances of survival if we do that? Could use lots of advice.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Does she let you handle the other pups?


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Is she handable normally? If she is approach her slowly and see if she growls at you, if she does not then offer her some treats to lure her closer to you and away from the puppies, then you can see how many she has and see if she will pick up the pup you have and take it back. 

I have no experience with orphan puppies but with kittens, and I had to use a warm wet cloth to get her to potty, pee was quick but poop took forever! I fed the KLM formula to her in a bottle every few hours and kept her warm, but allowed her an area to get away from the heat since they cannot regulate their body temps the first week or so. 

Good Luck


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Her normal personality is standoffish and shy. She grumbled/growled only slightly when i got close enough to bring the warmed pup into sight. She took it back willingly. I would have gladly kept it and fed it, but it's best chance is with mom. I really do need to work on her trust factor. She's not a pet, and she does her work on the farm well, but she acts like a dog that's been beat and I'm sure she wasn't as she was raised as a pup from another HT'er. It looks like a small litter--only 3 that I saw and only these 2 that survived. I'm not upset by a small litter, though. She's small for her breed, and it's her first.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It's easy to just feed out a pup if need be. I've done it, and have a beautiful little pug right now from doing so. But Mama should let you approach her, stroke her, and the puppies. If not then you have larger issues than one neglected puppy. The do needs to see you as her superior, and share her litter with you. And she should take in her puppy easily as long as it can feed and keep up with the other ones. Sometimes a tiny one or weak one gets pushed aside by the others.
So, my suggestion would be to try to approach her first, pet her, stroke the puppies, etc. If she is so unsocial or territorial that she won't allow that, then I would just feed out this one. And I would spay her because you don't want a territorial mom like that.
If she does allow you to interact with her and the litter, then take the puppy to her and let it nurse. Make sure it can keep up with the others. If not, then you might have to take it back and forth several feedings, just to make sure it gets some milk.
If you do feed it out, either use a syringe or bottle with goat's milk. I like to feed little ones every two hours (set the alarm at night too). And when the puppy gets big enough you can just use a baby bottle and nipple to feed it. You also have to stimulate them to poo/pee at every feeding.

I also want to add that I would make them up a nice bed and nest to live in. You don't want to loose anymore on a cold floor. And contain them in such a way that Mom can't drag them back out into the mud and cold. It's ok if she goes in and out, but you don't want her to drag them out into the wet mud. A board about 3+feet tall in the doorway will allow her to jump back and forth, but they won't go in and out, and hopefully it would be too hard for her to carry them over it.


----------

